# Network Connections between Windows 8 and Vista



## tomtom690 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello,

I have just bought a new system running Windows 8 64 bit.
However, the main computer in the house (to which all the printers etc are installed) is running Windows Vista (possibly SP2). 

My previous system, Windows 7, could connect and print to the printers installed on the Vista machine with no problem at all.

However, with Windows 8, I get a variety of error messages. 

Either, when I try and connect to the other computer through "Network" in Windows Explorer, I get error code 0x80070035 "Windows cannot access....", or sometimes I can connect, but then I try and connect to the printer, and I get the error message "The print spooler service on the server is not running. Please try restarting the service or try again later."

The very confusing thing is that I have managed once to print from Windows 8, after rebooting the wireless router. However, on the subsequent restart of my system, we were back to square one. 


Any help greatly appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## tomtom690 (Nov 1, 2011)

Update: I have just restarted the print spooler services (through services.msc) on my system and have successfully printed. Will post back here if the problem persists - I fear it might when I restart the computer, forget how it connected before...


----------

